# Hi, I'm new to Cat Forum!



## I Love My Cat (May 3, 2005)

My name is Katie and I just joined, so I don't really know my way around here yet. I have one cat and her name is Lollypop. I love her so much! We named her Lollypop because when we first got her she kept licking my dog, sorta like a lollypop.  Anyways, introduce yourself so I know who some people on here are!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Katie & Lollypop!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Katie, welcome to the forum


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome!! :lol:


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, Katie!!  It is indeed a good ship here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have you, Katie! Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm Welcome From Arizona Katie!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 beautiful furrys. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Katie! Welcome. I am glad that you could join Cat Forum! I am catlover_2004. Unfortunatley, due to allergies, I don't have any cats right now.  Please post pictures of your cats & dogs.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Howdy, from Texas!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forums. Lollypop is such a cute name, u have any pics?

Lisa


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------

